# linear actuator wiring



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anyone know of a diagram or perhaps a video of the wiring of a linear actuator up to a toggle switch and the to the battery on a 93 craftsman gt 18. Thanks for your help . any info would greatly be appreciated .


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy gismo,

I found two you tube videos and a wiring diagram that might be useful:

1. How to connect a linear actuator to a rocker switch: Full instruction. you tube

2. How to wire a linear actuator to a 3-way toggle switch. you tube 

Do an internet search for each of the above.


----------



## gismo (Mar 10, 2016)

THANKS sixbales for the info on the web sites about how to wire a linear actuator to a switch . I have also copied the diagram and will check out the web sites tonight. Again thanks a lot for the info it was greatly appreciated. GISMO


----------



## StevenJns (Jun 19, 2017)

You may also check Progressive Automations blog (https://www.progressiveautomations.com/blog). I saw there some posts about wiring.


----------

